# My Memory Stick pro duo 8gb became 8mb RAW !



## altzkilaz (May 16, 2013)

Please Guys help me .
I tried using Gparted, it said it's an recognized blah blah..
Please help me it gives me restless night just to fix it but nothing happens. :hide:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

RAW isn't a real file system, just what most utilities report when they are unable to determine what it is. Most likely the device has failed and needs to be replaced. Depending on the exact problem it may be possible to get it to work but I wouldn't trust it.

Do understand that flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media and cannot be trusted as primary storage of important files. They should be used primarily as a transport media where the files are stored on some other media. These devices frequently fail without warning or apparent cause.

All important files, whatever media they are stored on, need at least one backup copy, those of particular importance need 2 or more backup copies.


----------



## altzkilaz (May 16, 2013)

uhh... sorry i didn't make it clear. :facepalm:

I cant access to my memory card , and i cant format it.

I dont really need to back up the files. i just wanted to make my memory stick work again. :ermm:

any suggestions? :smile:


----------



## altzkilaz (May 16, 2013)

@LMiller7 Please , how can i fix my memory?
I really need it.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

give the second link a try. http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/usb-flash-drive-format-fix-577182.html


----------



## altzkilaz (May 16, 2013)

@oscer1, I still cant format my 8gb memory stick .

its still 8mb and cant recognize the format .


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Most likely the device has failed and needs to be replaced......flash drives are the least reliable of modern storage media and cannot be trusted


With the drive plugged in, go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc *Right click the *diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator. *
In Disk Management, If your Flash drive shows up here, right click the 8mb partition and *Delete Volume* or go up to the tool bar and press the *X.* Right click the Unallocated Space and choose to create a new *Simple Volume*. If it will not let you make an 8GB partition then this drive needs to be replaced.


----------



## altzkilaz (May 16, 2013)

@spunk.funk it wont display the X and cant be deleted.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If it will not let you make an 8GB partition then this drive needs to be replaced.


----------

